

Ask HN:How long should my startup stay in "beta? - chrisdc


======
vijayaggarwal
Around 8 years ago (the age of Google), _perpetual beta_ was in vogue. So, the
answer would have been _always_. These days (the age of iPhone, since iPhone
is largely responsible for raising the bar of UX very high), we hardly see a
_public beta_. So, I guess you should be in (private) beta to collect some
feedback and then quickly act on it with the aim of making a public launch
without the beta tag.

